# Cooling Problem



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok I haven't gotten into the engine that much yet on my 300ZX but I have a cooling problem. It runs hot after about 20 minutes. Now here's some of the issues. When I give it some throttle I hear the belt squeak. Which I think could be 2 things, either my belt is shit (which it probably is got a new one right next to me or a bearing has gone out in the water pump making it squeak. Anyone have any ideas? Either way I am probably getting a new water pump hell I can get one for 44 dollars


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Ok I haven't gotten into the engine that much yet on my 300ZX but I have a cooling problem. It runs hot after about 20 minutes. Now here's some of the issues. When I give it some throttle I hear the belt squeak. Which I think could be 2 things, either my belt is shit (which it probably is got a new one right next to me or a bearing has gone out in the water pump making it squeak. Anyone have any ideas? Either way I am probably getting a new water pump hell I can get one for 44 dollars


How many miles does your Z have? when is the last time you had a 60K or 120K maintenance?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's got 137,000 and the speedometer went out before I bought it so who knows. And I haven't paid any attention on if it still works (odometer)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> It's got 137,000 and the speedometer went out before I bought it so who knows. And I haven't paid any attention on if it still works (odometer)


I'm assuming you bought your Z used? How did you come up with a price when miles used on a car is a key factor of price? Does the person you bought it from have a maintenance record? BTW what year is your Z?

You should get the radiator cleaner, replace the water pump and replace the water thermostat. One word of advise, always buy Nissan OEM parts when doing maintenance you'll regret it in the long run if you don't.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thermostat done.. No problems there still hot last known record was at 135,418 miles oil change and crap like that.

Radiator cleaner - what do you mean? Flush it?

Water Pump - how much does Nissan sell their water pumps for? If it's over 100 they can shove it up their a$$.

The price was set up he was asking 2500 I checked out the blue book and carfax report (which was clean) and I offered 1800 for it and he took it


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Thermostat done.. No problems there still hot last known record was at 135,418 miles oil change and crap like that.
> 
> Radiator cleaner - what do you mean? Flush it?
> 
> ...


Yup rot your radiator and flush your system. You'll have to call Nissan to see what your price will be for the water pump. BTW what kind of car did you have before the Z? 135K miles on a 87Z???? It sounds more like 235-3K miles. Is your engine leaking any fluids?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

engine is leaking no fluids and runs with a lot of power. You really think it might have that many miles on it? I mean when I went and looked at it, it looked like it hadn't been touched in five years. Cat paw prints all over it and stuff


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> engine is leaking no fluids and runs with a lot of power. You really think it might have that many miles on it? I mean when I went and looked at it, it looked like it hadn't been touched in five years. Cat paw prints all over it and stuff



I think so, the car is 17 yrs. old @137K?

137/17= ~8,058 miles each year. Only a person that is a Z collector would put that kind on miles on her. How can you tell if that person fits the profile? 

That person would have all the 

-Maintenance records.
-Everything would be in working order (especally the odometer).
-Intereior would be in very good shape for a 17 yr old car.
-Exterior would be in very good shape for a 17 yr old car as well.
-Also knowledgeable about his car and history. 

If your car works and it purrs nice good for you. If I saw you, I would go get your Z check over by a good Z mechanic just to get peace of mind.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's the thing. I haven't seen very many Z's around here in New Orleans. I have lived her for a little over a year and haven't found a mechanic really. Never had to bring a car to one


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

go to your local nissan dealer and see if you can find someone man. I know one here from dealing with one of my friends Z's ( we swapped a tt into his na and this guy helped us ) he's the master tech at our local dealership and most likely there might be an mechanic at yours that is into z's or has atleast forgotten more then you know (now offense, Im just saying that when you work on them everyday..........etc etc etc) about them. Ask around- if not someone there might know where to send you. New Orleans is a big place- I heard Mystikal knows his way around Z's-- so does Master P.


----------

